# Transfer course Fee



## Gaj S (3 mo ago)

Hi Guys
I enrolled in a course at AcademyXi last year and had to cancel the course because of my new job. Unfortunately I couldnt get a refund since the course had already commenced. But I can tranfer the course to someone else. I am willing to give it in a discount price as well.
Message me if anyone is interested

thanks


----------

